# [HDMI] sortie audio par hdmi

## Biloute

Lorsque le PC est relié à la TV par HDMI la vidéo passe mais le son sort du PC.

Comment faire pour que le son sorte des HP de la TV.

J'ai une carte graphique intel gérée par le driver Intel et le son avec alsa hda-intel

J'utilise mpv pour lire une vidéo et il y a aussi firefox en HTML5 ou avec adobe-flash

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu utilises ALSA ? Si oui je pense qu'il faut modifier la sortie audio par défaut.

```

# aplay -l

```

te listera les périphériques disponibles.

amixer probablement pour redéfinir le périphérique par défaut.

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu n'utilise que la sortie audio hdmi, tu peux toujours te faire un ~/.asoundrc pour déclarer la sortie hdmi comme sortie par défaut.

Sinon c'est par application, et là encore le .asoundrc peut aider à simplifier les chose (des dénominations plus lisibles etc...).

----------

## GarulfoUnix

Quelques liens utiles selon ta carte graphique : 

AMD Radeon : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Audio_over_HDMI

NVIDIA : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Optimus_and_HDMI_Output_Configuration

Configuration ALSA : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#HDMI

Bonne lecture!

----------

## 341438

Salut,

j'utilise aussi mpv pour lire mes dvd et blu-ray et le son sort par hdmi sur

mon système hifi. Quelle est la sortie de

```
aplay -l
```

----------

## Biloute

Voici

```
# aplay -l

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 0: ALC271X Analog [ALC271X Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 3: ID 2806 Digital [ID 2806 Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

```

et

```
aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC271X Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ID 2806 Digital

    HDMI Audio Output
```

----------

## netfab

Salut,

As-tu CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI compilé dans ton  kernel ?

Que donne :

```

$ zgrep HDA /proc/config.gz

```

----------

## 341438

Effectivement, comme le dit netfab, il doit te manquer quelque chose au niveau du noyau. Voici ce que

me donne aplay:

```
% aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

Tu devrais avoir comme moi une entrée avec HDMI.

----------

